# Suggestions



## Ekpyrotic (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new, both to the forum and to classical music. In fact, I'll be upfront I'm not too keen on classical. However I love Philip Glass, and John Cage, and would like some suggestions on similar composers.

Thanks,

Jordan

Edit: In particular my favourite piece is Pruit Igoe.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

maybe some other minimalists, Steve Reich, John Adams...


----------



## Ekpyrotic (Jun 18, 2007)

My knowledge of music terminology isn't all that great, so please don't hound me for not being clear. I've had a listen to both Reich and Adams and their music seems very heavy (I don't know how to describe it), it seems like if it was a cabinet it would be made of mahogany, or maybe if was a room it would be a Victorian smoking room - that's the best description I can really give.

However Glass' work (and also Bach's Cello suites) have a different feel to them.

It's that type of music I'm trying to find.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

I was a big fan of Glass, thosedays, he has a very specific sound, a lot of electronics, he uses his tipical instruments, saxes, voices... seems to me you like to listen to pioneers. try steps ahead, f.zappa...


----------



## Ekpyrotic (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks tutto, what do you suggest from Zappa - he has a lot ranging across just about every genre I can think of.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

live NY ...


----------

